
Who Is Publishing NSA and CIA Secrets, and Why? - robertothais
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/05/who_is_publishi.html
======
sevensor
Since we're in the realm of idle speculation here, allow me to posit that the
U.S. intelligence services are doing this to each other in some sort of
shadowy high-stakes power game. Russia, the perpetual Enemy, is happy to sit
in the wings and take credit.

~~~
brudgers
Or the hacking is both internal and external. Everybody is hacking everybody
seems plausible.

------
brudgers
Discussion of article when posted on another site,
[https://www.lawfareblog.com/who-publishing-nsa-and-cia-
secre...](https://www.lawfareblog.com/who-publishing-nsa-and-cia-secrets-and-
why)

